# Thinking about building a small RV Park-Questions for the RV people.



## redman71

We have purchased a large lot (100'x150') in Seadrift and we are in the planning phases of building a small RV park (4 spaces). City is OK with it. City water and sewer is on site. Overhead power is at the rear of the lot.

We are debating what kind of amenities we need to offer, so I would like to hear from those who know:

Is internet a requirement these days for RV'ers?

Would you rather have covered RV parking, full sized community restroom with a large shower, Laundry room or something else

We would like to focus on renting the spaces on a monthly basis, is there something else that we need to offer?

I would appreciate any input you might have to offer.


----------



## djwag94

Clean, well kept to manicured lawn & *NO *dang grass burrs or weeds around rv pads. Full sized bath house, Laundry room, common area with table/s & grill/s for cooking out & socializing.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

boat trailer parking and no issues for washing boats at or near RV


----------



## wisslbritches

For a small park I wouldn't worry too much about WiFi just yet. That is as long as there is good sell coverage from at least 2 major carriers. Folks who MUST have internet have ways to get data via a cell. 
50 amp service, clean & safe facilities and accessible staff are important.

Read www.rvparkreviews.com to see what folks like the most.


----------



## peckerwood

My no.1 thing is enough room between campers that you don't worry about your door dinging the guy's next to you.If your going for the monthly lease folks,I'd think you'll need everything you can offer.Good luck to ya'll,sounds like a good and fun investment.I'm jealous!


----------



## redman71

All, 

Thanks for the input. 

We are going to space the sites as far apart as possible. On a rectangular lot, I was going to put a site on each corner with the access road down the middle. Each site would be 50'x75'. The only down side to this is that the access to the two sites in the rear may be a little tricky for some less experienced folks. The other alternative is to stack all four sites on one side (at an angle) so that the back in is easier. I am leaning toward as much space as possible at the expense of ease of access. What do ya'll think?


We plan to have some nice grass and landscaping. We will have it professionally maintained. I really want to avoid a gravel parking lot type park.

Cell phone reception is poor. So, sounds like I need to include the wifi.

Since we have grassy areas, I don't understand why we couldn't allow boat washing in those areas.

We own, and use recreationally, a small 2bdrm/1 bath cabin next door to the proposed RV park. If we offered this cabin for rent as well, would this add much to the attractiveness of our facility?


----------



## waterman1971

Install electric meters.


----------



## RB II

If you only have space for 4 trailers, situate them for the easiest parking. Use the remainder of the space (behind or around) to add your amenities. Obvious stuff elect at each site (50, 30 and 110v) is much better and more flexible. TV service is popular and probably a must for long term visitors, same for internet. Picnic table per space, additional parking spaces for visitors. Swimming pool is a major plus, but not an absolute requirement. Laundry area and bath house very good.


----------



## Don Smith

If you can in fact have four 50 X 75 rv sites on a 100 X 150 lot, you can accommodate large rigs such as mine. We travel 8 to 10 months out of the year and tend to stay in a lot of different rv parks. These rigs are power hogs. Heat pumps, microwaves, induction cook tops, multiple tv's, lights galore, water heaters, sat systems, and the list goes on. Make sure that you have the power capacity to handle 4 of these rigs on your power system. Have reasonable rules and enforce them, especially the pet rules. No one like dog poop in their campsite. If you can afford concrete pads, that can be a big draw for seasonal campers. I winter in Seadrift, but bought my own lots because there was none available that suited my needs. Wifi and cable tv are also big plus's. Set your rates to be all inclusive. We don't mind paying more for good service and accommodations. Make sure that you have good access. These rigs are not off road machines and Seadrift is notorious for its rough and muddy streets.
Good luck.


----------



## redexpress

Have you done a financial model to see what the return to you is? Just 4 sites for the infrastructure you will need doesn't sound very lucrative to me. If it's just a hobby thing, then whatever. 
Otherwise...good reliable utilities, laundry room, and landscaping.
For me, the visual thing is important. I don't want to sit outside my trailer and have to look at someone else's trash..... old grills, kids toys, a car that hasn't moved, etc. that the grass mowers are dodging.


----------



## peckerwood

I'm already interested in the cabin!


----------



## redman71

PW, let me know when you would like to go.... Cabin will sleep 6, full kitchen and bath.


----------



## sea hunt 202

water view. no barking dogs-quiet is the mode. Good luck


----------



## peckerwood

redman71 said:


> PW, let me know when you would like to go.... Cabin will sleep 6, full kitchen and bath.


Thanks for the offer! I'm wanting to go right now,but we're in the middle of having a grandaughter born,any day now.Hate to get too far from the house for a while,but sure am taking you up on the offer if things work out.I don't reckon I've ever been to Seadrift.


----------



## monkeyman1

Wifi
Cable TV
Mini-store with the essentials (people will pay more for convenience)
Offer set up and take down services (for elderly)
Laundry room
Offer RV service (form alliance with existing service, get 10% off the top)
Dog pooping area


----------



## redman71

Thanks for all the comments.

One more question: Cable TV is not available, only satellite. How does that work? I thought each TV had to have it's own satellite receiver. Do you professional RV's carry receiver's with you?


----------



## Don Smith

redman71 said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> One more question: Cable TV is not available, only satellite. How does that work? I thought each TV had to have it's own satellite receiver. Do you professional RV's carry receiver's with you?


A lot of us have satellite receivers on our coach but you can have a satellite system for the park and it will work like cable tv to the rvs. You will have a central receiver and a distribution system to each of the rv sites. Direct or Dish can give you the details.


----------



## boatmanjohn

I wouldn't worry too much about satellite. A full time RV-er will have their own options. The wifi could draw and retain tenants. If you have with high speed internet the tenants could log on to their own Netflix or Amazon or Hulu or whatever they choose. Using those services on your cell phone data plan gets VERY expensive! I've done it! We've been living full time in a 43' 5th wheel for a year and a half now. In a park your size, in the area you have, I think the main issues will be parking 6-8 vehicles plus the 4 RVs and still having room to drive through. You might need to self-impose a rig size limit of 35' or less and/or a 1 full size vehicle limit per space. Just a suggestion. The laundry facilities won't be too concerning to folks if there is a laundry mat in town. If you installed your own laundry facility you would need to keep the machines running. Nothing irritates me more than a place that advertises "free wifi" or "swimming pool" but the amenities are rarely available or not working. Keep it simple but be dependable and fair and you will have no problem hanging on to decent tenants. Oh, figure out before-hand how you can be selective about your tenants. You don't want to end up with a trashy renter in a trashy RV that you have to forcibly evict! Make some common-sense rules that will allow personal freedom but foster some order in the park.


----------



## redman71

Boatman, thanks for the input.

Trying to figure out the restrictions to keep the rif-raf out. Maybe an age limit on the trailer?

BTW, sewer lines went in last week. Will be working on water lines and electrical conduit in the near future.


----------



## Supergas

*Legalize & Insurance*

I own a boat & rv storage facility as well as commercial buildings.

Make darn sure you have a VERY good RENTAL AGREEMENT, not lease and good insurance to cover YOUR buildings, equipment and Liability.

Rental Agreement should have a hold harmless clause so you are not responsible for any damage to any of your renters property, person or equipment..

See an attorney and get the agreement written correctly or you will have a hard time getting rid of someone..

I do not and will not rent to any person living in any of my buildings, only boat & RV storage..

I also have a smaller facility and did that on purpose as I can keep it very clean and secure, do not allow any BS and have the top of the line buildings in my area.. I like selling Cadillacs  I have very little turnover and have been full since I opened 12 years ago.. Getting ready to add some 16 X 40 MH TT covered storage on limestone base with electric.

One thing to consider on the elec side is to make sure that each location is on its own breaker so if they overload it does not kill everyone else's elec..
I have each stall wired on a seperate breaker and timers on all inside lights.
Each main building has its own meter.

Good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## redman71

^^^Good advice, thanks!


----------



## muzzleloader

check your pms.


----------



## 2slick

I just can't grasp on the idea of building a laundry for a four slot rv park. I would think it would take years for that to pay out. I'd go for a nice slab to park on, with plenty of patio space too. Instead of a laundry, a nice fish cleaning station (much less expense), perhaps even screened in. We're talking about approx. 1/3 acre here......not a whole lot of room for amenities. And what to folks travel to Sea Drift for......fishing? Oh, and maybe duck hunting.


----------



## sea hunt 202

Just the same above, and make sure that no "special people" play loud base music.


----------



## BobBobber

Most parks estimate $10,000 per site for electric, water and sewer. With only 4 sites, how long will it take you to recover that? Do you really want to be tied down 24/7 to manage a 4 site park? I do not think the numbers will work out for you to make it worthwhile. You'd make more money working for minimum wage, I'd guess. At least, you wouldn't have the investment.

Me? I'd walk away. Leave the down payment with the bank, and write off the mortgage.

Also, the revenues will never be big enough for you to sell it.


----------

